# I have a new IPad Air



## gar (Jan 18, 2014)

It's a really good device, quality of screen, speed etc. and weighs only 1 pound Ladies.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 18, 2014)

Did you have an I-pad before?


----------



## Pappy (Jan 18, 2014)

I still have the Ipad 2 Gar. Am saving for the Air.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 18, 2014)

Pappy said:


> I still have the Ipad 2 Gar. Am saving for the Air.



I still have the original one...maybe I ought to think about a change...


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm getting the IPad Air next month...I looked at one at the Apple store...very light!

i also have the original and I haven't updated it so there are apps that I can't get that require an iOS 6.0 or more.


----------



## Matrix (Jan 18, 2014)

After my wife bought me a iPad 3, my bed time is significantly longer, my back hurts, I even started to play games. Is it really a good thing?


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 18, 2014)

I used to play a game, but quit as it was addictive and I was spending too much on iTunes cards.

Which one is the iPad 3?  Only thought there was iPad, IPad 2, mini IPad and the Air.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 18, 2014)

No, my wife has the 3, CeeCee. A few more goodies and takes clearer pictures. We play casino games too much.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks Pappy, now I will have to check that out, although I don't care about the picture taking aspect that much...if I'm out I take them with my iPhone.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 18, 2014)

As for the games...I finally realized I'm spending real money to but pretend things!


----------



## Matrix (Jan 18, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> Which one is the iPad 3?  Only thought there was iPad, IPad 2, mini IPad and the Air.


There is also iPad 4, I bought one for my nephew, but I couldn't see the difference.

http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/features/tablets/3443908/what-happened-ipad-3/


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 19, 2014)

I will have to take a look at them when I go to get my new IPad....too many choices.

At first I was debating between  the iPad mini and the Air, now I don't know what to choose.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 19, 2014)

We can only get I-pad 2, I-pad air, and I-pad mini.....


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 19, 2014)

That makes it much easier and I bet that after I buy a new one something else will come out!


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 19, 2014)

It always does! I bought the I-phone on its launch day, and didn't upgrade it until March of last year!
now I have an I-phone 5, which will have to last for a while.

I also bought the I-pad when it first came out, but it may need updating soon, as it doesn't support IOS 7....


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 2, 2014)

I originally had an iPad 2, but this fall, my daughter got me a new one, and I think it is an iPad 3 or 4, not sure which. It is not a lot different than the first one, but both the iPad and the iPhone are upgraded to ios7, and I like the looks of the new screen better than the old one. 
She also got me a hard-case that has a built-in wireless keyboard, so now I use that instead of the original one.
I don't play games at all, but love to watch some of the youtube documentaries, and tutorials, and with the headphones on, it works great for that.
It is heavier than the old one, and with the keyboard case, it is not as easy to hold it and read books online. I just found a Kindle Touch on eBay for $20, so I am going to use that for reading ebooks once I get it. 
Pretty much the iPad replaces the need for my laptop for everything else though.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 15, 2014)

I was just reading last night that the new iPads coming out will have to be sold with some kind of a "kill-switch" for shutdown purposes, and if the store does not include this, then it will be fined up to $2500 ! 
Supposedly, this is a protective device in case someone steals the iPad, but it also allows the government to be able to shut down all cell-controlled devices at their discrimination. 
If this is required with the iPad and iPhone, it would make sense that other similar devices would be required to have the shut-down switch imbedded also. 
Right now, there is an app called "find my iPhone", and it has helped people track lost or stolen apple products. it seems to me that this works fine, and we don't need big government shutting down our phones if they don't want people taking pictures.


----------



## RedRibbons (Feb 16, 2014)

I have an IPad mini and I love it. I wouldn't buy any device that the government could shut down at their whim!


----------

